# Error with port building



## cooltomato (May 8, 2012)

View attachment 1547

Hi all,

After I set the environment like this:


```
rule91# printenv
USER=root
LOGNAME=root
HOME=/root
MAIL=/var/mail/root
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/root/bin
TERM=xterm
FTP_PASSIVE_MODE=YES
BLOCKSIZE=K
SHELL=/bin/csh
SSH_CLIENT=136.186.78.214 1774 22
SSH_CONNECTION=136.186.78.214 1774 136.186.230.91 22
SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/64
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD
VENDOR=unknown
OSTYPE=FreeBSD
MACHTYPE=unknown
SHLVL=1
PWD=/usr/local/lib
GROUP=wheel
HOST=rule91
REMOTEHOST=136.186.78.214
EDITOR=vi
PAGER=more
WRKDIR=WRKDIR
WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/portswork/
DISTDIR=/usr/portswork/usr/ports/distfiles
```

*T*hen *I* come to build the port in

```
rule91#  cd /usr/ports/x11/xcb-util/
rule91# make install clean

...checking for XCB... configure: error: Package requirements (xcb >= 1.4) were not met:
Requested 'xcb >= 1.4' but version of XCB is 1.1.93

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XCB_CFLAGS
and XCB_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
.....
```

I'm new to this FreeBsd FreeBSD, so please tell me the step to fix that up, as now I'm clueless.

Thanks heaps,

Ken


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Update x11/libxcb.


----------

